# Opinion sobre subwoofer



## nicolas (Ene 15, 2012)

Hola chicos del foro les pidio su ayuda porque estoy indeciso.... ya he introducido los parametros en el winISD de un bomber dub 10 doble bobina y al parecer da una linda respuesta en frecuencia... mi duda es si realmente va a funcionar bien... lo digo porque el parlante me sale como 200 mangos y por ahi no quiero gastarlos para que despues no funcione como espero que lo haga...  el Subwoofer va a ser para un sistema 2.1 alimentado con una potencia de 2 tda 2050 en puente es decir unos 40W RMS... ustedes piensan que ese parlante andaria bien?? o tienen a lo mejor uno para recomendarme que tal vez ya hallan usado ustedes... 

mi duda viene porque un amigo el otro dia me presto un peavey pro de 12 con caja sellada y la verdad me sorprendieron los graves que tenia... el tema como siempre es el dinero... el peavey pro de 12 sale $350!!! por eso recurri a ver si el bomber u otro funcionaria...

Solo quiero un buen sonido para un home theatre...

Muchas gracias espero me ayuden


----------



## AlezArg (Ene 15, 2012)

hola,te puedo decir que tube ese mismo woofer hace unos años,con una potencia boss ch450 y sonaba con muy buenos graves a pesar de que la caja era sellada.La pote la tenia en puente y lo sacudia casi al maximo.Si el winisd te dio esa curva esta correcto,tambien calcula que es la sintonia y respuesta teorica de la caja y cuando la pruebes el resultado puede ser otro ya que depende de otros factores,como el lugar y materiales que puedan influir en el resultado final.Igualmente tiene que sonar bien:d

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 16, 2012)

nicolas dijo:


> Hola chicos del foro les pidio su ayuda porque estoy indeciso.... ya he introducido los parametros en el winISD de un bomber dub 10 doble bobina y al parecer da una linda respuesta en frecuencia... mi duda es si realmente va a funcionar bien... lo digo porque el parlante me sale como 200 mangos y por ahi no quiero gastarlos para que despues no funcione como espero que lo haga...  el Subwoofer va a ser para un sistema 2.1 alimentado con una potencia de 2 tda 2050 en puente es decir unos 40W RMS... ustedes piensan que ese parlante andaria bien?? o tienen a lo mejor uno para recomendarme que tal vez ya hallan usado ustedes...
> 
> mi duda viene porque un amigo el otro dia me presto un peavey pro de 12 con caja sellada y la verdad me sorprendieron los graves que tenia... el tema como siempre es el dinero... el peavey pro de 12 sale $350!!! por eso recurri a ver si el bomber u otro funcionaria...
> 
> ...



Este... Mmm

Y la gráfica de respuesta en Frecuencia? 
Como mínimo, digo. 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Este... Mmm
> 
> Y la gráfica de respuesta en Frecuencia?
> Como mínimo, digo.
> ...



Agrego:
¿ Y la sensibilidad del parlante ?


----------



## nicolas (Ene 16, 2012)

ahi les mando la grafica de la respuesta en frecuencia para la caja que les adjunto que es de aprox 42L y tambien los parametros del parlante... es el bomber dub doble bobina...

Tambien a tengo dudas si al insertar los parametros en el programa cometi algun error... la verdad es que no se....


----------



## nicolas (Ene 22, 2012)

Bueno volvi de las vacaciones y veo que nadie ha opinado al respecto... esta semana iria a comprar el parlante entonces... espero que funcione bien...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2012)

Que te puedo decir... con esa gráfica lo que te va a sobrar son graves. Tienes +6db alrededor de 50Hz. Mucho Booooommm boommmm. Vibrarán placas tectónicas y quizás el fin del mundo. Va a retumbar mucho...

Si lo que quieres son los graves antes que calidad sonora. Adelante. Quizás aquel Peavey tenga una respuesta en frec. más plana.

Saludos!


----------



## nicolas (Ene 23, 2012)

el problema esta en que no se si al insertar los parametros esta bien ese es el tema... osea al crear el subwoofer en el winISD no se si introduci bien los parametros... esa es mi duda a lo mejor tal vez estoy viendo una grafica con los valores mal introducidos... alguien me podria decir como se introducen los parametros o si los que yo introduje estan bien????


----------



## AlezArg (Ene 24, 2012)

en que parte del post estan los valores que pusiste en el winisd??no lo veo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2012)

Es fácil. A mi el WinISD no me deja guardar el altavoz si alguno de los parámetros no se coloca correctamente en la hoja de recopilación del programa. Si no te saltó algún error al guardarlo... es por que leíste el archivo de ayuda sobre como insertar correctamente los parámetros que viene en el programa.

Saludos!


----------



## nicolas (Ene 24, 2012)

ahi los pude insertar bien... al parecer la curva es esa... lo cual es linda jajajajaja.... me parece que le voy a meter para adelante nomas.... estara bien esa curva para un home 2.1??? quiero que tenga muy buenos graves... aunque me gustaria luego hacer una medicion asi ajusto bien las ganancias de los satelites y del woofer....


----------



## nicolas (Ene 24, 2012)

Bueno les comento que ya compre el bomber dub doble bobina y puesto en una caja cualquiera ya mejoro muchisisimo el golpe ahora me queda armar la caja... en donde me lo vendieron me dijeron que la hiciera de MDF y yo les dije que pensaba hacerla de madera de pino de 2cm y me dijeron que era mejor el MDF... la idea mia es que se vea lindo por eso queria hacerlo de madera... cambiara en algo el sonido???


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 24, 2012)

Hola nicolas:
Es mejor el MDF por su densidad, ademas el pino suele venir muy malo... podes tomarte el trabajo de forrarlo en lamina de madera en todo caso .
Respecto de la respuesta , no sera HiFi pero nunca es malo que te sobren un poco de graves , para eso esta el control de tono.
Puede ser que esten dandole muy poco volumen ...


----------



## nicolas (Ene 24, 2012)

el problema antonio es que me sale mas caro hacerlo de MDF y luego forrarlo...ademas la idea es que se vea como los satelites y el ampli y esta todo de pino.... porque decis que viene malo el pino??? los satelites estan hechos de pino y la verdad es que se ven hermosos no tienen nada mal...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2012)

nicolas dijo:


> el problema antonio es que me sale mas caro hacerlo de MDF y luego forrarlo...ademas la idea es que se vea como los satelites y el ampli y esta todo de pino.... porque decis que viene malo el pino??? los satelites estan hechos de pino y la verdad es que se ven hermosos no tienen nada mal...



El pino no tiene nada de malo.

Si te pudieras permitir Cimbraplay. Es más duradero que el Triplay. Yo lo uso para los recintos acústicos que uso en el equipo de renta de audio.

Saludos!


----------



## AlezArg (Ene 24, 2012)

con respecto a la caja,antonioaa te sugirio el mdf y esta correcto es mucho mejor y no tiene inperfecciones como los nudos del pino,asi que hacelo con lo que quieras pero si es mdf mucho mejor y tambien lo podes pintar queda lindo tambien.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 25, 2012)

nico:
Si ya tenes todo de pino... dale para adelante!, solo reforzalo bien ...

Taca: lindo material el que mostras... aqui no existe excepto un llamado "fenolico" que se consigue de muy baja calidad


----------



## nicolas (Ene 25, 2012)

Es lo que hare.... respecto a los nudos no es problema porque los satelites estan hechos en pino y no presentan nudos que puedan traer problemas... es mas bien lisoo... asique no creo que tenga inconvenientes en eso...

Ahora leyendo en el foro me surge una duda... el relleno... unos dicen que no hay que ponerle porque es bass reflex y otros dicen que si para evitar vibraciones en las paredes... que opinan¿¿¿ Yo siempre use wata de 4cm aprox...

Esta bien o a lo mejor me convendria usar otro relleno????


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 25, 2012)

Siempre es bueno algo de relleno para "matar" resonancias internas . De todos modos influye poco en los graves , de modo que no esta demas ponerla.
Por otra parte NO afecta la vibracion de las paredes, para eso hay otros recursos...
Fijate :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/606465/


----------



## nicolas (Ene 27, 2012)

Esta bien antonio muchas gracias... ya despues les tendre novedades...


----------



## ibdali (Ene 27, 2012)

Hola "nicolas", una consulta, veo que eres de Mendoza, en que casa conseguís esos subwoofer?
Te pregunto porque donde compro están bastantes mas elevados de precio.

En cuanto al dilema de cual elegir, te recomendaría el Peavey. Ten en cuenta lo que dijo "Fogonazo" de la sensibilidad del parlante, depende del modelo, pero el Peavey tiene generalmente mayor sensibilidad que el Bomber. El Bomber DUB de 10" doble bobina dispone de 85db SPL 1W/1m. No se el modelo del Peavey, pero por ejemplo el Peavey Pro12 en 8ohm dispone cerca de 94db SPL 1W/1m. Teniendo en cuenta que lo vas a alimentar con 2 tda 2050 en puente es bastante conveniente elegir el Peavey.

Fíjate por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/potencia-amplificador-vs-sensibilidad-altavoz-14871/


----------



## nicolas (Ene 27, 2012)

Ya tuve en cuanta eso... el problema esta en que el peavey pro de 12 no bajaba tanto en frecuencia como el bomber... el bomber lo compre ya y lo compre en electronica safe... ademas hay una diferencia grande en precio... el peavey me sale 350 y el bomber 200 nomas...


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 28, 2012)

ibdali:
NADIE hace magia y menos con esto... el precio de bajar frecuencia y tener mas linealidad es justamente, LA SENSIBILIDAD, no es el parametro excluyente.

Hay parlantes que son de mucha sensibilidad pero no para un subwoofer . Tal el caso de Peavey , son para uso "pro" , no Hi Fi.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 28, 2012)

"AntonioAA", también hay modelos Peavey que son subwoofer, los cuales también disponen de mayor sensibilidad que los Bomber. Fíjate la página de Peavey la serie Rider®. Bueno, igualmente el tema esta claramente en el precio de los mismos.


----------



## nicolas (Ene 28, 2012)

estoy de acuerdo con antonio... adonde podria conseguir woofer hifi???? ahora que lo mencionas me lo pregunte....


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 29, 2012)

perdon ibdali .... yo solo conozco unos que dicen "Peavey Pro"  ... al menos los que se consiguen aqui.
Y SON LOS QUE MENCIONASTE VOS ! 

El precio suele tener que ver , ya que nadie te regala nada!! ... aunque a veces se da lo contrario.


----------

